# Autocruise Starburst 2006



## #jonny (Nov 18, 2018)

Exhaust failed MOT can't get a replacement. Any other Starburst owners had the same , and is the answer to have one made?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

#jonny said:


> Exhaust failed MOT can't get a replacement. Any other Starburst owners had the same , and is the answer to have one made?


I will answer in the same manner that you have asked your question. *Yes*


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I find it difficult to believe you cannot get an off the shelf replacement for a 2006 vehicle!
Is it a Ducato base, if so search the adverts for one that matches the base vehicle rather than the motorhome type.

The only likely difference will be if the converter changed or replaced the tailpipe section, if so that can be easily overcome.

Or at least let us know which base vehicle and then possibly you'll get some recommendations.

.


----------



## #jonny (Nov 18, 2018)

Vehicle is a peugeot boxer 2.2 hdi


----------



## #jonny (Nov 18, 2018)

eurajohn said:


> I find it difficult to believe you cannot get an off the shelf replacement for a 2006 vehicle!
> Is it a Ducato base, if so search the adverts for one that matches the base vehicle rather than the motorhome type.
> 
> The only likely difference will be if the converter changed or replaced the tailpipe section, if so that can be easily overcome.
> ...


the base vehicle is a Peugeot Boxer 2.2 Hdi


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

You've not actually said if you need to renew all of the system or only part of it, also which part of 2006 it seems there was a change in 2006.
Below are a few various parts of the system, check them out and maybe relevant, possibly worth contacting some of the sellers as they may help.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-...690698?hash=item41b858a24a:g:poIAAOSwyXhZ14DU

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Exhaust-...852587&hash=item3f82ffd9bd:g:vIMAAOSwampXHgWP

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1x-KLARI...935581&hash=item487f0c75f2:g:sIIAAOSwpdpVZb~f

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Cata...146923&hash=item467fc96a11:g:tVwAAOSw50JbOoGI

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-...369883&hash=item235fefcd45:g:OJUAAOSwC2VbS0pe

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PEUGEOT-...252442&hash=item361903a392:g:lgMAAOSwblZZJb7c


----------



## #jonny (Nov 18, 2018)

Have checked the links they all seem to say the exhaust must have been made out of various bits of other exhausts!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Same van as ours. Had a stainless steel one made a few years ago in Turriff, Aberdeenshire.
It cost in the region of £200 and has a lifetime guarantee provided it’s checked every year.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

We have a 2003 Stargazer it looks like the exhaust is from the pick up truck. Side exit. Thought most chassis cab type builds were the same.


----------

